# PHPmyadmin für MSSQL



## sodiummd (25. April 2006)

Morgen zusammen,

kennt jemand von euch ein "Programm" wie phpmyadmin was allerdings für eine mssql db ist? 

gruß und Danke schonmal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2006)

PHPMSAdmin


----------

